# Help Calibrating front projector with c6 meter



## umby1961 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
I want to calibrate my projector with meter C6. I'm a newbie and I ask you to help me.
How must I place the C6 to get correct readings?
Where am I able to see some images?
I thank you in advance for your help.
Umberto


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Set the meter up on a tripod with the lens (no diffusor) facing the screen at a slight upward angle so that it is not reading it's shadow. If you are using the Standard workflow, you can skip ahead to 2d - preset luminance. Display a 100% white pattern and click on the infinity symbol. Then adjust the angle of the meter until you get the highest reading and then tighten the adjustments on the tripod so that the meter stays there.


----------

